
Lyft All-Access Plan Subscription - stevewilhelm
https://blog.lyft.com/posts/subscribe-and-save-with-the-all-access-plan
======
mcherm
So, $10/ride for rides costing $0 to $15 if bought in bulk on a monthly
subscription plan.

It's not the kind of deal I would take -- I am far too likely to use fewer
than 30 rides per month or many rides that are less than $10 in cost so that
it winds up being more expensive for me _in addition_ to the need to commit to
buying in bulk.

But maybe it will appeal to others. At any rate, I heartily endorse the idea
of playing around with different pricing models -- the Taxi industry has been
around a long time, but "rideshare" altered a small piece (how the vehicle is
summoned and paid) and that basically took over the market -- I think there is
a lot of opportunity to find different models that work even better, or at
least work better for some segment of the population.

------
stevewilhelm
My father didn't pass his most recent driving test. Uber and Lyft have become
a reliable form of transportation in his neighborhood which has limited public
transit.

But the current UX experience of seeing the price at the end of each ride has
been off putting and has resulted in him limiting his use of these services.

I hope subscription plans, even if they result in a higher monthly cost, will
increase his use of ride sharing services.

~~~
mcherm
> the current UX experience of seeing the price at the end of each ride has
> been off putting

That's peculiar. My experience is seeing the price _before_ the ride begins.

------
ryanmccullagh
Limiting to 30 rides a month. Effectively 1 ride per day. Great. All for only
$299 per month. This seems very high in price. This can't even get you to and
from work 5 days a week in Chicago.

